# Waxwings, and More



## spykal

Hi

A friend of mine, Ian has recently retired (well sort of, he still works weekends :lol: ) , in the last year or so he has taken up birdwatching and video photography. Today he sent me a link to his latest video showing Waxwings which have arrived here for the winter, in the video they are tucking in to Rowan berries......... I thought that you may enjoy seeing it too:-

[video width=480 height=295:2d4fa801eb]http://www.youtube.com/v/sWwjdWE_ejQ&hl=en&fs=1[/video:2d4fa801eb]

There is also a High Definition (HD) version which is superb...if you have a fast connection and a fast PC you can watch it by clicking HERE << and then click on "watch in HD"


----------



## Zebedee

Delightful Mike, and the HD version is superb as you say.   

What a splendid choice of music to accompany the film too.  

Thanks for that

Dave


----------



## 96299

Thanks for posting.Waxwings are sure a nice bird,just wish I could see one for myself.  

steve


Edit


Just watched it again in hi def and wow, really sharp images.Superb.


----------



## spykal

Hi Steve & Dave

Glad you enjoyed the video ...it is very good in HD. I think Youtube has only just brought that feature in.

As to seeing a Waxwing .. I have but only once in one of those real winters we had years ago. 

The Waxwings in this video were feeding in Codsall near Wolverhampton last week but it seems some are down here in Worcestershire and Gloucestershire now.


Mike


----------



## moch

*waxwings*

Hi, we had a "flock" of 30+ waxwings in our back garden last week. They come from Scandinavia. We live in Moray in the north of Scotland.
moch.


----------



## EJB

Very nice...HD is quite suprising


----------



## tealandsilver

....and we also have had a visit from them here in East Lothian! Managed to get a photo of one of them from through the window so was pretty chuffed,


----------



## Suenliam

Lovely - thanks for the post. 

We have a flock of waxwings here,just a short distance from the town centre and we have heard they have arrived for the winter. Must make the time to visit their location. 

Sue


----------



## spykal

Hi

A New link ...this time to see Woody Woodpecker :-

Woodpecker on Youtube <<<........ a Greater Spotted one :wink:

Do click on the "watch in HD" link , the colours and picture are much better.

Mike

P.S. a tip for HD on Youtube ..if you have a slow connection... pause the video until the download has completed before watching :wink:


----------



## 96299

That really did look good in hi def. 8O Beautiful bird and great photography made it to be a lovely short film.I liked the bit where "woody" was slightly mobbed by what looked like a Chaffinch.  Great stuff,keep them coming.

steve


----------



## Hampshireman

We were walking on the Test Way last week and a flock occupied the hedgerow ahead of, mixed with RedWing I think.


----------



## spykal

Hi

It seems that my friend Ian has had around 200 or more viewings of his videos from our members and he is really pleased that so many folk from here have been to look at them... he has spent the last few days preparing a new video that is a compilation of some of his "best bits" from the last year ....he actually only started birdwatching and using a video camera last January ...so this is his "Reflections of 2008" video on Youtube .....

As with his other videos this one can be watched in High Definition ( fast PC fast connection needed ...but well worth it).... watch it by clicking HERE <<< and then click on "watch in HD"

Happy new Year from me too :lol:

[video width=480 height=295:374861e50d]http://www.youtube.com/v/Paj8ICndp0Q&hl=en&fs=1[/video:374861e50d]


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks for posting that Mike.

I've seldom seen better, even from professional wildlife cameramen on the box.   

Quite stunning.  

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

This is well worth a bump.

Will cheer anybody up on a cold and dismal morning like this!


----------



## trevorf

Well its cold & foggy here and that cheered me up - Thanks    

Trevor


----------



## 96299

Absolutelt stunning footage of not only your everyday birds,but some not so obvious ones too.Thanks for sharing.

steve


----------



## spykal

Hi

If you have been following this thread you will enjoy this new video too. it is of a Hawfinch, described by the RSPB as _The UK's largest finch, it has a massive, powerful bill. Always shy and difficult to see, the hawfinch has become even more enigmatic in recent years with a decline in many of its traditional breeding areas._

This video was taken in the Forest of Dean.

As before ...go Here << to choose to watch in HD

[video width=480 height=295:ea92e507c8]http://www.youtube.com/v/G1cxT2iY2OA&hl=en&fs=1[/video:ea92e507c8]


----------



## Zebedee

Superb once again Mike.   

I just love that music. It suits the subject perfectly.  

Is your mate using it as his (sort of) signature? Not a bad idea if he is.

Now to track down the little toerag who is blagging movies off the internet further up the line!! Had to keep stopping on HD as the connection is so slow just now. :evil: 

Looking forward to watching it again later.
 
Dave


----------



## spykal

Zebedee said:


> Superb once again Mike.
> 
> I just love that music. It suits the subject perfectly.


Hi Dave

Go Here <<  to hear a version of the music all the way through.

A tip for watching HD on Youtube... pause the playback and allow the download to continue until finished before restarting.

Mike


----------



## Zebedee

spykal said:


> A tip for watching HD on Youtube... pause the playback and allow the download to continue until finished before restarting.
> Mike


That's what I did Mike (almost), but started it again too soon, and the play caught up. :roll:

Still slow tonight. Bloody kids!!!! :evil:

Dave


----------



## locovan

We have just spent time watching these wonderful Video's arent they just great.
Thanks for showing them to us and thank your friend for filming them brill!!
We never knew thats how you let them down load----always learning on this forum.
Mavis and Ray


----------



## spykal

Hi

Here is another interesting snippet of video from my friend Ian ... it is of a Great Grey Shrike, a winter visitor but rarely seen here ... so Ian is justifiably proud of this bit of video... he says "I had to use maximum zoom to get this shot so the quality is c$£p but the content is crackin' " his words .

*Please don't watch if you are squeamish .*

What you will see is the Shrike's Larder, a branch of the tree with the impaled dead prey, a mouse. Shrikes are often referred to as 'butcher birds' because of their habit of impaling their prey on a sharp branch or thorns in a gruesome larder.

Mike

[video width=480 height=295:b0952d45c9]http://www.youtube.com/v/JS1JmL5zCNc&hl=en&fs=1[/video:b0952d45c9]

You Tube direct link <<<


----------

